# GLEN SANNOX meets GLEN SANNOX



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

This could only happen in a model tank.The 1892 built GLEN SANNOX for the Glasgow and South Western Railway meets the 1957 built car ferry in Glasgow/s Central Station in 1979.
The paddler lasted until 1925 until the turbine steamer came along.
The car ferry after finishing service on the Clyde went to the Mediterranean then I think to Egypt,was rebuilt at renamed KNOOZ.Don/t know how much of a success she was.Believed scrapped sometime in 2000.


----------

